# New Hunting Partner



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Picked her up Thursday morning. Goose should be ready for next season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice lookin' pup!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Let the fun begin. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking pup!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good for you guys! She's a cute little sucker!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a yellow lab named Goose for a short time. Man, I loved that dog. Congrats on your new pup! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

As someone who brought home an eight-week-old lab that is now at 6 months; all I can say is Oh boy! and I hope you still have your youth.

Congratulations.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve G said:


> As someone who brought home an eight-week-old lab that is now at 6 months; all I can say is Oh boy! and I hope you still have your youth.
> 
> Congratulations.


She's a chewing, biting, peeing and pooping machine! I haven't had youth for awhile. Mid 60s.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Irish Lad said:


> She's a chewing, biting, peeing and pooping machine! I haven't had youth for awhile. Mid 60s.


I'm sorry to say this, but it gives me so much comfort to know that your little brown ball of fur is no different from my black ball of fur. It's the biting that really drove me nutz. As they say, God made them so **** cute, 'cause otherwise you'd kill 'em.

I look forward to her growing up and you bragging about her retrieves.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where did you get her? That's an awesome name.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Grandson and wife picked it. I like it too.
She's out of this litter.









Litters


Drake Pedigree Click Here



www.utahpointinglabs.com


----------

